# Painting



## VirginiaHuguenot

Whos' your favorite painter? What's your favorite artistic style?

I love Baroque. That's the Golden Age of painting in my book. And I find no better expression of that then in the Dutch Masters. Rembrandt and Vermeer are among the best. 

I also like impressionism. Van Gogh (post, I know), Monet, Renoir. "Starry Night" is my all-time favorite. I love the Houses of Parliament on the Thames too.

I am blessed to live and work near the National Gallery of Art in Washington, DC. I can view many great works on my lunch hour. I have visited the Metropolitan in NYC and the British Museum in London too. Nowadays one can see it all online too. I hope to visit the National Portrait Gallery in Scotland one day.

[Edited on 1-1-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## re4md

Ah! what a fun thread!

I have two favorites; Vermeer and my very favorite--Albrecht Durer.

My favorite style is the Dutch Masters and Renaissance.

I also love preschool art. I taught preschool for many years and every once in a while those preschool masterpieces moved my heart in ways that can't be explained.


----------



## turmeric

VanGogh, Picasso, I even like Huntertwasser(sic). This new cynical, make-fun-of-all-serious-ideals stuff I hate!


----------



## SmokingFlax

Quote:

"This new cynical, make-fun-of-all-serious-ideals stuff I hate! "

Then how is it that you like Picasso?

I've always been attracted to Caravaggio's work.

Has anyone ever heard of William Bouguereau? This guy was amazing...his subject matter is definitely in the sometimes schmaltzy late romantic category but his complete command of oil paint is at par with or beyond any of the great masters.

Check out this article (and images):

www.artrenewal.org/articles/Philosophy/philosophy1.asp

I was really compelled by this article and look back at my art education with dismay as I see the corrupt fruit of modernism/post modernism that was fed to me. I actually feel like I was ripped off.


----------



## cupotea

BIG Vermeer fan...


----------



## turmeric

> _Originally posted by SmokingFlax_
> Quote:
> 
> "This new cynical, make-fun-of-all-serious-ideals stuff I hate! "
> 
> Then how is it that you like Picasso?



I'm talking about painters who think body fluids are paint!


----------



## Authorised

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> 
> I'm talking about painters who think body fluids are paint!




Like the one "artist" who used a photograph of a crucifix soaked in his own urine for an art exhibition? 



[Edited on 2-1-2005 by Authorised]


----------



## SmokingFlax

Yeah...Maplethorpe was a blasphemer.

...I have a feeling he isn't so cocky about his opinion any more.


----------



## Irishcat922

Rembrandt


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

I really didn't need to see that awful blasphemous picture.

Here's a good article about visiting an art museum: http://www.relevantmagazine.com/print.php?sid=327


----------



## Ivan

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> I really didn't need to see that awful blasphemous picture.



Amen.


----------



## Authorised

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> I really didn't need to see that awful blasphemous picture.



Sorry, I didn't think that one through...

I'll take it off...


----------



## Irishcat922

Thanks


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

On the Dutch Golden Age of art: http://www.worldandi.com/specialreport/goldage/goldage.html


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

[Edited on 7-24-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

_Old Woman Praying_ by Nicholas Maes, 1656:


----------



## Solo Christo

Bob Ross (October 29, 1942 - July 4, 1995)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

My wife and I are big fans of Bob Ross and his paintings.


----------



## Solo Christo

Who doesn't appreciate a "happy little tree"?


----------



## Plimoth Thom

Art history is one of my favorite subjects, and as an artist my favorite medium is oil paints. I really enjoy landscape painting and my favorite period of art history is the "Hudson River School" with Thomas Cole as the founder of this style. When I lived in upstate New York I visited the Hudson River Valley and the Catskill home of Thomas Cole. Frederick Church's incredible home "Olana" is not far away on the east side of the river. Thomas Moran was the best landscape painter in my book, and I really enjoy his work. Another favorite artist of mine is John Singer Sargent, whom I consider to be the best portraitist. I also enjoy the 18th century American artists John Singleton Copley, Benjamin Church and John Trumball. Another favorite school of art is the "Chadd's Ford School" of illustrators founded by Howard Pyle and his student N.C. Wyeth. I also really admire the works of Wyeth's son Andrew Wyeth and grandson, James Wyeth. They've both influenced my work a lot.

My least favorite periods would be the early rennaissance, impressionism and pop art.


----------



## Plimoth Thom

Thomas Cole, _View from Mount Holyoke, Northampton, Massachusetts, after a Thunderstorm (the Oxbow)._ 1836.






[Edited on 7-25-2005 by Plimoth Thom]


----------



## Plimoth Thom

Thomas Moran, _The Grand Canyon of the Yellowstone_


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

I love this picture. 






The first place I saw it was on a Navpress book then I saw it on Francis Schaeffer's book 'How Then Shall We Live'.

It is an altar Piece at Ghent, by Jan Van Eyck.


[Edited on 7-25-2005 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## Plimoth Thom

John Singleton Copley, _Paul Revere_, 1768


----------



## Plimoth Thom

One of my all time favorite portraits:

John Singer Sargent, _Lady Agnew of Lochnaw_, 1892-3.


----------



## Plimoth Thom

Howard Pyle, _The Nation Makers_, 1906.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter




----------



## Plimoth Thom

I've been to several great art museums in my travels, I always like going to one. Some of my favorites include the Norton Simon in Pasadena, CA and the incredible Huntington Library in San Marino, CA which has a great gallery of American art. The Fenimore Art Museum in Cooperstown, NY is very good too. The Albany Institute of History and Art in Albany, NY has a great collection of the "Hudson River School" including several Thomas Cole's.

Other Artists I really admire are Grant Wood, the famous painter of _American Gothic._ I love his stylized Iowa landscapes, which I believe really capture the Midwest quite well. Also, Winslow Homer is another favorite American artist of mine. I love his Adirondack watercolors, and just admire his style in general. Edward Hopper's "city-scapes" are another favorite.

[Edited on 7-25-2005 by Plimoth Thom]


----------



## Puritanhead

http://www.wga.hu/art/c/cole/architec.jpg
_The Architect's Dream_ - by Thomas Cole

My picture is too big... so I changed it to a link...

[Edited on 7-25-2005 by Puritanhead]

[Edited on 7-27-2005 by Puritanhead]


----------



## New wine skin

I was working toward becoming a professional artist before coming to Christ. I decided to give it up for a while... I am not anti-art, just was something that had tremendous hold over me and needed to be put under reigns. 

Impressionism is my favorite era. The work of Monet has had the most influence on my style of painting. I recall so vividly a big show in Chicago of Monet's work, which they attempted to recreate the displays as they were the first time the works had been shown in Public. The haystack paintings, for which Monet is so famous, hung in an octogon wood panel room, providing a most stunning effect. Did anyone else see that show? If I recall it was 1994.


----------



## just_grace

*Favourite painting...*

This is an awesome painting, not sure who did it, I think a dutch artist, it's of the Celts victory over the Romans, the expression on the Romans faces as they go under the yoke of slavery is just superb...













I think someone has posted a rather large image and messed the page format up.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Gerbrand van den Eeckhout, who was born on August 19, 1621, contributed greatly to the Dutch Golden Age.


----------



## Poimen

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Gerbrand van den Eeckhout, who was born on August 19, 1621, contributed greatly to the Dutch Golden Age.



Dank u wel meneer!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

A Winter Landscape by Rembrandt (July 15, 1606 "“ October 4, 1669):


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

_Scholar with his books_ by Gerbrand van den Eeckhout:


----------



## BobVigneault

We have William Adolphe Bouguereau all over our house.


----------



## HuguenotHelpMeet

*A painting and a story*

Years ago my MIL bought a framed portrait of a cat. It was really nice we had it hanging over our couch. One night we heard a big crash from the living room. So, we ran into see what had happened. The picture had fallen from the wall and the glass was broken. As we were cleaning it up, we noticed something underneath....

<img src="http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b269/joyfuljessica/grace_old_man_praying_l.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">

And we love this picture so much more. In fact, my Grandma has had this hanging in her kitchen for as long as I can remember. Now it hangs in our dining room. It has become a great topic of converstaion with our 4 year old too. "What is he doing?" "Why isn't his bible open?" "Why isn't he wearing his glasses?" "Why aren't his lips moving?" "What kind of soup is that?"

Oh yeah, and one of his most recent questions was "Is that Stonewall Jackson?"

[Edited on 10-21-2005 by HuguenotHelpMeet]


----------



## Arch2k

Jessica,

I have that same picture.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

_The Clandestine [Camisard] Baptism_ by Jeanne Lombard:


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

I got to vist the Pieter Claesz: Master of Haarlem Still Life exhibition at the National Gallery of Art last week. Cool stuff! 

_Still Life with Drinking Vessels_ (1649):


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Jan Vermeer was born on October 31, 1632 and was buried on December 15, 1675. 

_View of Delft_:


----------



## py3ak

Andrew,

I find it amusing that we agree entirely on the golden age of painting, when we have disagreed forthrightly on certain other aspects of other art forms. But Baroque painting certainly rules.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

> _Originally posted by py3ak_
> Andrew,
> 
> I find it amusing that we agree entirely on the golden age of painting, when we have disagreed forthrightly on certain other aspects of other art forms. But Baroque painting certainly rules.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Gerrit Dou, _Old Woman Reading a Bible_ (1630):


----------



## Plimoth Thom

As far as modern artists, Don Troiani is one of my favorites. One of my main passions, besides church history, is military history. I own two limited edition Troiani prints, one on the ACW titled "Lions of the Roundtop," depicting the 20th Maine's famous charge down Little Round Top on the second day at Gettysburg; and one on Pontiac's Rebellion titled "Bushy Run" depicting the charge of the 42nd Royal Highlanders "Black Watch" at the Battle of Bushy Run in PA, 1763.

Lions of the Roundtop





Bushy Run


----------



## Civbert

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Whos' your favorite painter? ...


Gordon Clark - who else? 


...

He did paint, but I have never seen any of his paintings. Just thought I post a good Clarkian response just to maintain the stereotypes people have of Clarkians.


----------



## Puritanhead




----------



## Puritanhead

_The Architect's Dream_, by Thomas Cole...

one of my favorites...

I'd love to get some Mort Kunstler Civil War pictures for a study/library if I had a house and wall space.


----------



## Robin

> _Originally posted by py3ak_
> But Baroque painting certainly rules.



"Baroque" = when you are out of _Monet_

(enjoying the thread....)

Robin


----------



## LadyCalvinist

Rembrandt is my favorite artist followed by Michaelangelo (yes he broke the 2nd commandment when he tried to picture God in the Sistine frescos but other than that). I also love the 17th century Dutch, Albrecht Durer, the Hudson River School of painting ( I have prints of several of their paintings) and Chadds Ford school particularly N.C. Wyeth. Some of the Romantics and Pre-Raphaelites I also like but the one thing I've never liked are the impressionists, it just looks like blobs of paint to me. 
By the way, my BIL is an painter.

[Edited on 3-30-2006 by LadyCalvinist]


----------



## SRoper

I'm having difficulty finding stuff on Jeanne Lombard. Is their an alternate spelling to his name?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Today (March 30) is Vincent Van Gogh's birthday.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Today (July 15) is the 400th birthday of Rembrandt (1606).


----------



## Richard King

Okay this will probably blow some minds or at least get a harrumph or two from the more sophisticated. 
Most don´t even consider this art"¦simply "˜graphics´ or almost street art but I like it.
None of my favorites will hang in the great museums. 
Don´t get me wrong, I actually love the whole Renaissance art crowd and Dutch masters etc.
(I studied a wee bit about them many years ago) 
...but if I was actually buying something to hang on my wall I like stuff that is so common or pop-like that any art person would simply sneer. I´m just saying what I find interesting:

I would buy a lot of stuff I have seen by Jim Franklin
http://www.awhq.com/austintatious/jfkln/index.html

I would buy one or two of the warriors faces painted by JD Challenger
http://www.jdchallenger.com/
http://www.texasartdepot.com/s-2932-jd-challenger.aspx

I Love Maynard Dixon just because he did great clouds and light
http://medicinemangallery.com/dixon/index.lasso

I like the tricks that Bev Doolittle does in her work.
http://www.bevdoolittleart.us/


Yep, I'm a commoner.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

> _Originally posted by HuguenotHelpMeet_
> Years ago my MIL bought a framed portrait of a cat. It was really nice we had it hanging over our couch. One night we heard a big crash from the living room. So, we ran into see what had happened. The picture had fallen from the wall and the glass was broken. As we were cleaning it up, we noticed something underneath....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we love this picture so much more. In fact, my Grandma has had this hanging in her kitchen for as long as I can remember. Now it hangs in our dining room. It has become a great topic of converstaion with our 4 year old too. "What is he doing?" "Why isn't his bible open?" "Why isn't he wearing his glasses?" "Why aren't his lips moving?" "What kind of soup is that?"
> 
> Oh yeah, and one of his most recent questions was "Is that Stonewall Jackson?"
> 
> [Edited on 10-21-2005 by HuguenotHelpMeet]



The story behind the artist (Eric Enstrom) and his picture ("Grace") can be found here.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Jack Garren did a picture to compliment Eric Engstrom's "Grace" called "Gratitude":


----------



## ChristopherPaul

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by HuguenotHelpMeet_
> Years ago my MIL bought a framed portrait of a cat. It was really nice we had it hanging over our couch. One night we heard a big crash from the living room. So, we ran into see what had happened. The picture had fallen from the wall and the glass was broken. As we were cleaning it up, we noticed something underneath....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we love this picture so much more. In fact, my Grandma has had this hanging in her kitchen for as long as I can remember. Now it hangs in our dining room. It has become a great topic of converstaion with our 4 year old too. "What is he doing?" "Why isn't his bible open?" "Why isn't he wearing his glasses?" "Why aren't his lips moving?" "What kind of soup is that?"
> 
> Oh yeah, and one of his most recent questions was "Is that Stonewall Jackson?"
> 
> [Edited on 10-21-2005 by HuguenotHelpMeet]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The story behind the artist (Eric Enstrom) and his picture ("Grace") can be found here.
Click to expand...





> 'Amazing Grace' - famous photo now hangs in the Secretary of State's office and has been *designated the official state photo of Minnesota*! You can own one too.



Really? I wonder if Jesse Ventura knew about this.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

> _Originally posted by ChristopherPaul_
> 
> Really? I wonder if Jesse Ventura knew about this.



Since he was Governor at the time that this legislation was passed, I'm sure he knew about it. He signed a resolution to have this picture put on a US postage stamp as indicated here.


----------



## ChristopherPaul

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by ChristopherPaul_
> 
> Really? I wonder if Jesse Ventura knew about this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since he was Governor at the time that this legislation was passed, I'm sure he knew about it. He signed a resolution to have this picture put on a US postage stamp as indicated here.
Click to expand...


WOW - you gotta love secular inconsistencies....


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

> _Originally posted by ChristopherPaul_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by ChristopherPaul_
> 
> Really? I wonder if Jesse Ventura knew about this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since he was Governor at the time that this legislation was passed, I'm sure he knew about it. He signed a resolution to have this picture put on a US postage stamp as indicated here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WOW - you gotta love secular inconsistencies....
Click to expand...


USPS Stamp Guidelines -- Philatelic Reformation Needed


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Pieter Bruegel the Elder, _Massacre of the Innocents_:


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

_Calvin on his deadbed_ by Joseph Hornung (c. 1831):


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Jacob van Ruisdael, _The windmill at Wijk bij Duurstede_:


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Martin Luther and Katharina von Bora by Lucas Cranach the Elder, German artist (1472 - October 16, 1553):


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Claude Monet was born on November 14, 1840.

_Houses of Parliament_:


----------



## Theogenes

Here's a classic:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:The_Kramer.jpg
 
Jim


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Jim Snyder said:


> Here's a classic:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:The_Kramer.jpg
> 
> Jim



 Nice avatar too! What about Kramer as the "Marlboro Man"?


----------



## caddy

I have a print of a famous Jean-Francois Millet ( 1814 - 1875 ) Painting over my mantel. It was also famous for hanging over another mantel. Anybody know what I am referring to and what painting it might be ?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Claude Lorrain (c. 1600 -- November 23, 1682), _Marriage of Isaac and Rebekah_ (1648):


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

SRoper said:


> I'm having difficulty finding stuff on Jeanne Lombard. Is their an alternate spelling to his name?



Jeanne Lombard, _Huguenot women prisoners in the Tour de Constance_:


----------



## govols

This one


----------



## govols

Of Lee


----------



## MrMerlin777

Weyden, Michaelangelo 

Van Gogh, Degas, Renoir 

Gaugin

Dali, Piccaso

Frederick Edwin Church.


----------



## kvanlaan

Love the Dutch masters but the painting that made the biggest impression on me was the first time I saw Goya's "Saturn Devouring His Son" in the Prado. It is large, dark, and was a little unexpected at the time.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Govert Flinck (January 25, 1615 - February 2, 1660), _Blessing of Jacob_ (1638):


----------



## MrMerlin777

Albrecht Dürer


----------



## toddpedlar

While in Munich last fall, I saw the following (can't put it here, it's too big) an astounding painting of the destruction of Jerusalem by Wilhelm von Kaulbach in 1847. The thing is absolutely gargantuan (7m by 6m or so), and gives quite a stunning pause for thought and reflection.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

John H. Lorimer, _The Ordination of Elders in a Scottish Kirk_ (1891):


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Jean-Jacques Perrissin (1536 - 1610), _Le Temple de Paradis, Lyons_ (1565):


----------



## MrMerlin777

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> John H. Lorimer, _The Ordination of Elders in a Scottish Kirk_ (1891):




Hey, there was a print of this painting up on the wall in the Narthex of my home church in Summerville SC Scots Kirk Associate Reformed Presbyterian Church.


----------



## SolaGratia

What About, _The Era Of The Reformation _by Wilhelm Von?something. 

Best painting of the Reformation, depicting Luther, Calvin, Erasmus, Michelangelo, Galileo, and more with Luther holding the word of God in the middle of western human taught, culture, science, art, politics, etc. and the Truth of God being in the centrality of the world.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

SolaGratia said:


> What About, _The Era Of The Reformation _by Wilhelm Von?something.
> 
> Best painting of the Reformation, depicting Luther, Calvin, Erasmus, Michelangelo, Galileo, and more with Luther holding the word of God in the middle of western human taught, culture, science, art, politics, etc. and the Truth of God being in the centrality of the world.



Wilhelm Von Kaulbach, _Die Reformation_:


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

_The Puritan Family_:


----------

